# Maignan agita il Milan. Anche la Francia si interroga.



## admin (25 Ottobre 2022)

Tuttosport: Il recupero di Mike Maignan agita il Milan. Come ha spiegato venerdì Pioli, il portiere francese tornerà a difendere i pali della squadra rossonera a gennaio. Su questo non ci sono dubbi, impossibile rivederlo in campo prima in virtù della lesione del soleo del polpaccio sinistro rimediata nell’allenamento di mercoledì 19 ottobre. Il problema, piuttosto, è legato al suo possibile recupero in vista del Mondiale in Qatar, competizione che per la Francia scatterà il 22 novembre a Doha contro l’Australia. Di fatto, un mese di tempo fra l’infortunio - il secondo al polpaccio sinistro nel giro di trenta giorni visto che Maignan aveva riportato una lesione al gemello il 23 settembre - e la prima partita della Francia. Considerando la tipologia di infortunio e il muscolo interessato, uno dei più delicati, si capisce come i tempi siano molto stretti. Sicuramente per il Milan, che di fatto dovrà fare a meno del suo portiere titolare per due mesi di competizioni, per la Francia chissà. Per capire meglio la situazione di Maignan, ieri il giocatore è volato in patria a Clairfontaine, sede della nazionale transalpina, per essere visitato dallo staff medico della Francia. Visita che rientra nella normalità delle cose e i nuovi esami daranno un quadro ancora più definitivo della condizione di Maignan e dei tempi di recupero. Deschamps, dopo aver perso Kanté e con le incertezze legate a Pogba e Varane, vuole capire se potrà portare Maignan, attualmente vice del capitano Lloris, ma in predicato di spodestarlo dal posto di titolare. La sensazione è che portarlo in Qatar sia un rischio - potrebbe servire più di un mese per tornare al top -, anche se ovviamente Maignan spera di recuperare (le convocazioni verranno ufficializzate il 9 novembre). E il Milan? Osserva, ma fino a un certo punto visto che il club rossonero ha fatto capire alle parti come sarà la società rossonera a decidere luogo e modalità di riabilitazione del portiere. Per il momento Maignan non si trasferirà in pianta stabile a Clairfontaine.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: Il recupero di Mike Maignan agita il Milan. Come ha spiegato venerdì Pioli, il portiere francese tornerà a difendere i pali della squadra rossonera a gennaio. Su questo non ci sono dubbi, impo.ssibile rivederlo in campo prima in virtù della lesione del soleo del polpaccio sinistro rimediata nell’allenamento di mercoledì 19 ottobre. Il problema, piuttosto, è legato al suo possibile recupero in vista del Mondiale in Qatar, competizione che per la Francia scatterà il 22 novembre a Doha contro l’Australia. Di fatto, un mese di tempo fra l’infortunio - il secondo al polpaccio sinistro nel giro di trenta giorni visto che Maignan aveva riportato una lesione al gemello il 23 settembre - e la prima partita della Francia. Considerando la tipologia di infortunio e il muscolo interessato, uno dei più delicati, si capisce come i tempi siano molto stretti. Sicuramente per il Milan, che di fatto dovrà fare a meno del suo portiere titolare per due mesi di competizioni, per la Francia chissà. Per capire meglio la situazione di Maignan, ieri il giocatore è volato in patria a Clairfontaine, sede della nazionale transalpina, per essere visitato dallo staff medico della Francia. Visita che rientra nella normalità delle cose e i nuovi esami daranno un quadro ancora più definitivo della condizione di Maignan e dei tempi di recupero. Deschamps, dopo aver perso Kanté e con le incertezze legate a Pogba e Varane, vuole capire se potrà portare Maignan, attualmente vice del capitano Lloris, ma in predicato di spodestarlo dal posto di titolare. La sensazione è che portarlo in Qatar sia un rischio - potrebbe servire più di un mese per tornare al top -, anche se ovviamente Maignan spera di recuperare (le convocazioni verranno ufficializzate il 9 novembre). E il Milan? Osserva, ma fino a un certo punto visto che il club rossonero ha fatto capire alle parti come sarà la società rossonera a decidere luogo e modalità di riabilitazione del portiere. Per il momento Maignan non si trasferirà in pianta stabile a Clairfontaine.


.


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: Il recupero di Mike Maignan agita il Milan. Come ha spiegato venerdì Pioli, il portiere francese tornerà a difendere i pali della squadra rossonera a gennaio. Su questo non ci sono dubbi, impo.ssibile rivederlo in campo prima in virtù della lesione del soleo del polpaccio sinistro rimediata nell’allenamento di mercoledì 19 ottobre. Il problema, piuttosto, è legato al suo possibile recupero in vista del Mondiale in Qatar, competizione che per la Francia scatterà il 22 novembre a Doha contro l’Australia. Di fatto, un mese di tempo fra l’infortunio - il secondo al polpaccio sinistro nel giro di trenta giorni visto che Maignan aveva riportato una lesione al gemello il 23 settembre - e la prima partita della Francia. Considerando la tipologia di infortunio e il muscolo interessato, uno dei più delicati, si capisce come i tempi siano molto stretti. Sicuramente per il Milan, che di fatto dovrà fare a meno del suo portiere titolare per due mesi di competizioni, per la Francia chissà. Per capire meglio la situazione di Maignan, ieri il giocatore è volato in patria a Clairfontaine, sede della nazionale transalpina, per essere visitato dallo staff medico della Francia. Visita che rientra nella normalità delle cose e i nuovi esami daranno un quadro ancora più definitivo della condizione di Maignan e dei tempi di recupero. Deschamps, dopo aver perso Kanté e con le incertezze legate a Pogba e Varane, vuole capire se potrà portare Maignan, attualmente vice del capitano Lloris, ma in predicato di spodestarlo dal posto di titolare. La sensazione è che portarlo in Qatar sia un rischio - potrebbe servire più di un mese per tornare al top -, anche se ovviamente Maignan spera di recuperare (le convocazioni verranno ufficializzate il 9 novembre). E il Milan? Osserva, ma fino a un certo punto visto che il club rossonero ha fatto capire alle parti come sarà la società rossonera a decidere luogo e modalità di riabilitazione del portiere. Per il momento Maignan non si trasferirà in pianta stabile a Clairfontaine.


.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Ottobre 2022)

Il giocatore ha forzato dopo il primo infortunio per rimettersi in pista per il mondiale,fatevene una ragione lor signori i benpensanti,del Milan se n'è sbattuto le balls,ma sarebbe successa la stessa cosa anche se fosse stato altrove.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: Il recupero di Mike Maignan agita il Milan. Come ha spiegato venerdì Pioli, il portiere francese tornerà a difendere i pali della squadra rossonera a gennaio. Su questo non ci sono dubbi, impossibile rivederlo in campo prima in virtù della lesione del soleo del polpaccio sinistro rimediata nell’allenamento di mercoledì 19 ottobre. Il problema, piuttosto, è legato al suo possibile recupero in vista del Mondiale in Qatar, competizione che per la Francia scatterà il 22 novembre a Doha contro l’Australia. Di fatto, un mese di tempo fra l’infortunio - il secondo al polpaccio sinistro nel giro di trenta giorni visto che Maignan aveva riportato una lesione al gemello il 23 settembre - e la prima partita della Francia. Considerando la tipologia di infortunio e il muscolo interessato, uno dei più delicati, si capisce come i tempi siano molto stretti. Sicuramente per il Milan, che di fatto dovrà fare a meno del suo portiere titolare per due mesi di competizioni, per la Francia chissà. Per capire meglio la situazione di Maignan, ieri il giocatore è volato in patria a Clairfontaine, sede della nazionale transalpina, per essere visitato dallo staff medico della Francia. Visita che rientra nella normalità delle cose e i nuovi esami daranno un quadro ancora più definitivo della condizione di Maignan e dei tempi di recupero. Deschamps, dopo aver perso Kanté e con le incertezze legate a Pogba e Varane, vuole capire se potrà portare Maignan, attualmente vice del capitano Lloris, ma in predicato di spodestarlo dal posto di titolare. La sensazione è che portarlo in Qatar sia un rischio - potrebbe servire più di un mese per tornare al top -, anche se ovviamente Maignan spera di recuperare (le convocazioni verranno ufficializzate il 9 novembre). E il Milan? Osserva, ma fino a un certo punto visto che il club rossonero ha fatto capire alle parti come sarà la società rossonera a decidere luogo e modalità di riabilitazione del portiere. Per il momento Maignan non si trasferirà in pianta stabile a Clairfontaine.


Questo mondiale a novembre sta creando sempre più problemi


----------



## Stex (25 Ottobre 2022)

vorrei capire se la federazione francese ci paga x questo infortunio avvenuto in francia... o se pagano solo quaando si spaccano caviglie. ginocchia ecc..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport: Il recupero di Mike Maignan agita il Milan. Come ha spiegato venerdì Pioli, il portiere francese tornerà a difendere i pali della squadra rossonera a gennaio. Su questo non ci sono dubbi, impossibile rivederlo in campo prima in virtù della lesione del soleo del polpaccio sinistro rimediata nell’allenamento di mercoledì 19 ottobre. Il problema, piuttosto, è legato al suo possibile recupero in vista del Mondiale in Qatar, competizione che per la Francia scatterà il 22 novembre a Doha contro l’Australia. Di fatto, un mese di tempo fra l’infortunio - il secondo al polpaccio sinistro nel giro di trenta giorni visto che Maignan aveva riportato una lesione al gemello il 23 settembre - e la prima partita della Francia. Considerando la tipologia di infortunio e il muscolo interessato, uno dei più delicati, si capisce come i tempi siano molto stretti. Sicuramente per il Milan, che di fatto dovrà fare a meno del suo portiere titolare per due mesi di competizioni, per la Francia chissà. Per capire meglio la situazione di Maignan, ieri il giocatore è volato in patria a Clairfontaine, sede della nazionale transalpina, per essere visitato dallo staff medico della Francia. Visita che rientra nella normalità delle cose e i nuovi esami daranno un quadro ancora più definitivo della condizione di Maignan e dei tempi di recupero. Deschamps, dopo aver perso Kanté e con le incertezze legate a Pogba e Varane, vuole capire se potrà portare Maignan, attualmente vice del capitano Lloris, ma in predicato di spodestarlo dal posto di titolare. La sensazione è che portarlo in Qatar sia un rischio - potrebbe servire più di un mese per tornare al top -, anche se ovviamente Maignan spera di recuperare (le convocazioni verranno ufficializzate il 9 novembre). E il Milan? Osserva, ma fino a un certo punto visto che il club rossonero ha fatto capire alle parti come sarà la società rossonera a decidere luogo e modalità di riabilitazione del portiere. Per il momento Maignan non si trasferirà in pianta stabile a Clairfontaine.


Io resto sempre fermamente convinto che a un giocatore non di movimento come un portiere non si possano chiedere 8-10 rinvii da 70 metri a partita.
Anche perchè mike non calcia giusto per allontanare la palla ma lo fa di collo pieno per servire un compagno.

La struttura muscolare di mike comunque è importante .
Credo debba anche gestirsi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io resto sempre fermamente convinto che a *un giocatore non di movimento come un portiere non si possano chiedere 8-10 rinvii da 70 metri a partita.*
> Anche perchè mike non calcia giusto per allontanare la palla ma lo fa di collo pieno per servire un compagno.
> 
> La struttura muscolare di mike comunque è importante .
> Credo debba anche gestirsi.


Non credo c'entri nulla.
lo scorso anno si è fatto male al polso, quest anno ha avuto un problema e poi un secondo dovuto al primo ( per recuperare ha sforzato un altro muscolo ). 

Non confondiamo le cose, Mike in carriera non ha mai avuto nessun tipo di problema e ha sempre giocato cosi.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il giocatore ha forzato dopo il primo infortunio per rimettersi in pista per il mondiale,fatevene una ragione lor signori i benpensanti,del Milan se n'è sbattuto le balls,ma sarebbe successa la stessa cosa anche se fosse stato altrove.


Fosse stato per i mondiali non avrebbe affrettato un bel niente anzi avrebbe fatto tutto con molta calma.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Ottobre 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non credo c'entri nulla.
> lo scorso anno si è fatto male al polso, quest anno ha avuto un problema e poi un secondo dovuto al primo ( per recuperare ha sforzato un altro muscolo ).
> 
> Non confondiamo le cose, Mike in carriera non ha mai avuto nessun tipo di problema e ha sempre giocato cosi.


Secondo me è una sollecitazione non da poco calciare lungo 70 metri 8 volte a partita per uno che sta fermo o quasi.

Non parlo ovviamente dell'infortunio traumatico dello scorso anno ma delle noie muscolari.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una sollecitazione non da poco calciare lungo 70 metri 8 volte a partita per uno che sta fermo o quasi.
> 
> Non parlo ovviamente dell'infortunio traumatico dello scorso anno ma delle noie muscolari.


E ma sai, se lo hai sempre fatto e sei "caldo" il problema non si pone. Infatti Mike ha un riscaldamento passivo ( quando la palla è lontana da lui ) completamente diverso dagli altri. Facci caso.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Ottobre 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Fosse stato per i mondiali non avrebbe affrettato un bel niente anzi avrebbe fatto tutto con molta calma.


Ti sbagli e di parecchio,per andare al mondiale e avere speranze di giocarlo necessitava di rodaggio.


----------



## nybreath (25 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il giocatore ha forzato dopo il primo infortunio per rimettersi in pista per il mondiale,fatevene una ragione lor signori i benpensanti,del Milan se n'è sbattuto le balls,ma sarebbe successa la stessa cosa anche se fosse stato altrove.



Non saprei, é difficile, Pioli ha detto chiaramente che gli esami dimostravano che era guarito, evidentemente lui si sentiva bene, gli esami non mostravano niente, e lui non si é tirato indietro quando invece sarebbe stato piu opportuno aspettare. Ma in queste situazioni muscolari é sempre complicato, perché ti senti bene fino a quando non sforzi e spesso é anche in quel momento che aggravi la situazione. 
Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha provato a giocare a meta ottobre, a quasi due mesi dai mondiali, se pensava ai mondiali poteva benissimo starsene buono per varie settimane e recuperare in tutta calma per i mondiali.


----------



## jumpy65 (25 Ottobre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ti sbagli e di parecchio,per andare al mondiale e avere speranze di giocarlo necessitava di rodaggio.


ma dai su...


----------

